# Floss for umbilical cord?



## MissMiniNubian (Jan 20, 2021)

I read that some people use floss to tie off the umbilical cord. Is that recommended? I also know of one person who doesn’t do anything to it and just breaks it off a few inches from the body. I don’t want to use the clips because I thought they can maybe fall off or be uncomfortable. I also know that the mama should and usually takes care of the cord. Any advice?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I was taught in advanced first aid to never use floss on umbilical cords of any species. If a goat cord needs tied I use a shepherd's knot. If I were ever to have to deliver a human baby, I'd do the same thing.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

My wife uses floss i do not. we have had this discussion many times some of them have been heated.
I am a naturalist and try to mimic nature, i trim and dip the cord and that is all i do. some times i don't get there tell late and don't even do that, Remember i have 300 ewes and 50 goats birthing all at the same time.


----------



## MissMiniNubian (Jan 20, 2021)

goathiker said:


> I was taught in advanced first aid to never use floss on umbilical cords of any species. If a goat cord needs tied I use a shepherd's knot. If I were ever to have to deliver a human baby, I'd do the same thing.


 Good to know, thanks!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I also just dip the cord in iodine A couple times but I also dip the feet. Dental floss is too thin and can actually cut through the cord too close to the body if tied too high then you have a bigger problem with no way to repair it except sutures, at that point you’d need a vet.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Shepherd's knot


----------



## yankeedoodle (Apr 13, 2018)

Never tied it or nothing. just dipped em in iodine and off to the races! Mind you, if it was summer and you were in a real hot area you might have to watch for fly strike.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

In 30 years I've had 3 or 4 kids born that bled badly when the cord broke. They just hadn't quite closed yet. This is where you use a knot, not every time for sure, just when necessary.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for showing the knot..I've only had a couple bleeders. Baling twine dipped in iodine once and a hair clip the other!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Please don't post in multiple areas, it gets confusing..... this is a kidding thread..... good luck with him


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have never had to tie a cord off. I had a few super thick and bleeding cords that I dipped every hour or so until it dried up. I like Goathikers knot idea better than floss or clips.


----------

